# Pas de ventes/achats sur le forum ?



## LiamstorM (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, pourriez-vous me confirmer qu'il n'y a pas de section ventes/achats entre particuliers sur les forums MacGération ? 
Car si c'est le cas j'avoue ne pas les trouver... 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anthony (27 Mai 2020)

Pas sur les forums, tout se passe sur iOccasion : https://ioccasion.fr


----------



## LiamstorM (27 Mai 2020)

Ah exact ! J'avais bien trouvé le refurb mais pas iOccasion, merci beaucoup !


----------

